# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Vodafone: Αλλαγές στις χρεώσεις περιαγωγής στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση

## nnn

Η εταιρεία VODAFONE – ΠΑΝΑΦΟΝ ΑΕΕΤ (Vodafone) ανακοινώνει ότι από 15/06/2017 αρχίζει να εφαρμόζει, με ημερομηνία ολοκλήρωσης της μετάβασης το αργότερο μέχρι και την 29/06/2017, τις  ακόλουθες  αλλαγές στις χρεώσεις περιαγωγής στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση:

Όλοι οι συνδρομητές  καρτοκινητής και καρτοπρογράμματος που διαθέτουν ενσωματωμένα λεπτά ομιλίας και sms προς εθνικά τρίτα δίκτυα ή MB, θα μπορούν να τα καταναλώνουν σύμφωνα με τα χαρακτηριστικά χρέωσης του προγράμματος/πρόσθετου πακέτου τους, χωρίς επιπλέον χρεώσεις. Οι εισερχόμενες κλήσεις εντός της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης θα έχουν μηδενική χρέωση. Οι συνδρομητές που δεν διαθέτουν ή έχουν καταναλώσει τα ενσωματωμένα λεπτά ομιλίας και sms προς εθνικά τρίτα δίκτυα ή MB, θα χρεώνονται σύμφωνα με τις χρεώσεις επικοινωνίας προς εθνικά τρίτα δίκτυα του προγράμματος/πρόσθετου πακέτου τους, χωρίς επιπλέον χρεώσεις.

Κατά την περιαγωγή, δεν θα καταναλώνεται ο δωρεάν χρόνος ομιλίας  προς κινητά Vodafone και σταθερά ή τυχόν άλλες εποχιακές προσφορές. Τα προγράμματα International, Taza και CU Xclusive θα είναι διαθέσιμα μόνο για χρήση εντός Ελλάδος.

Οι συνδρομητές θα ενημερώνονται μέσω των όρων χρήσης των προγραμμάτων/πρόσθετων πακέτων τους για τυχόν περιορισμό στη δωρεάν κατανάλωση των ενσωματωμένων ΜΒ κατά την περιαγωγή, καθώς επίσης για τις χρεώσεις για χρήση πέραν του ορίου αυτού.

Οι ανωτέρω χρεώσεις δεν αφορούν κλήσεις φωνής/sms προς σύντομους κωδικούς, υπηρεσίες υψηλής χρέωσης, υπηρεσίες δορυφορικών/ναυτιλιακών δικτύων.

Τα ανωτέρω δεν θα ισχύουν σε περιπτώσεις μόνιμης περιαγωγής.

 Όλες οι ανωτέρω τιμές περιλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ 24%.

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες και επιλογές περιαγωγής επισκεφθείτε το www.vodafone.gr

*Πηγή : Vodafone*

----------

